# Bicycle Concours



## Philip Blau-Marshall (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi, Phil Blau-Marshall here, checking in with my first CABE post. I have been a member since the beginning of the new format and have been collecting bicycles for 25 years.  I collect broadly but most of my energy has been toward pre-war Cleveland Welding for the last six years.

Ron Summer (Mr. Colson) and I started Vintage Bicycle Enthusiasts of Seattle last year and have been building a club for local collectors.  We are sponsoring a Concours d'Elegance vintage bicycle show on the 80 acre grounds of the Harold E. LeMay Automobile Museum on Saturday, August 26th during their annual open house festivities.  We would like to invite all of our fellow vintage bike collectors to show their best originals, restorations and distresstorations.

The LeMay Museum collection is listed in the Guinness book as the world's largest automobile collection and the one day event draws 30,000 people.  We hope to draw 150 to 200 high end pre and post-war balloons to the event and will have judged and non-judged categories along with a special tribute to Schwinn and the Aerocycle.  At this point we have about half the field assembled and at least eight Aerocycles will be on display.  I will post more details as we finalize our planning but for now I would like to appeal to everyone to consider showing at this inaugural event.

You can contact me at this site or by email: vbephil@earthlink.net or Ron by phone at: 206 364-0922


Thanks

Phil Blau-Marshall


----------

